# Ti Bolts for Rotor - Weight Saving?



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Does anyone know off hand how much weight I can expect to save by replacing the standard bolts on my brake rotors with titanium ones?

TIA.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Between 5-6gms per set of 6 (depending on what the head size of the original ones)

A set of 6 Ti rotor bolts will be 7-8gms and steel bolts will be 13-14gms for 6


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cheers, thanks!


----------



## 501Levi (Jul 12, 2012)

Has anyone ordered from MtbTi? I read several mixed reviews about them last night so I bit the bullet and ordered from them. Today I went back and re-read the Posts and the all are from four years ago.... I hope I dont get shafted.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Ordered mine from Toronto Cycles.


----------



## broadwayline (Jan 19, 2008)

Aluminum / Ti are very similar in weight for rotor bolts.

Only savings is moving from a steel bolt to an Alu/Ti bolt.


----------



## McBain01 (Feb 17, 2012)

I bough these:

12 x Titanium Disc Brake Rotor Bolts M5 x 10mm (Low Profile, Head Diameter = 9mm, Head Height = 2.6mm, Thread Length = 10mm, TORX T25), Polished Gun Metal Finish. 

from this ebay seller/store: mtbsparesforrepair (MTB Spares For Repair) with no problems with the transaction.


----------



## kingkongsfinger (Dec 27, 2011)

Make sure you use copperslip or similar when fitting Ti bolts into aluminium hubs, they cause galvanic corrosion. I have some Ti rotor bolts that will never come out. Now learnt my lesson.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm assuming that the Loctite I'll apply for rotor use will mitigate the corrosion you mention. (?).


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

No, you need Ti anti-seize, the Loctite won't prevent galvanic corrosion


----------



## Gary1402 (Jul 17, 2012)

I completely change the steel bolts of mine complete bike like rotor bolt, brake calipers, brake caliper bracket, stem, seatpost, seatpost clamp. 

Total i save about 40 grams from the full steel to full titanium bolts. Hope it helps...


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

The Ti weigh half as much as Steel and the Alloy weigh One Third as much as Steel. I run 3 Ti and 3 Alloy bolts per rotor. Sometime I run 3 Ti only. I saw some of the UCI Pro XC guys doing it back in 2004 so I asked Hayes about it and they said that just ONE Ti rotor bolt had enough Sheer strength to hold the rotor but of course you Need 3 to keep it in place so I did it for years but I liked the Red Ashima bolts but I couldn't trust only Alloy bolts so I went with the Ti and 3 Alloy route.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Aluminum is way too soft for rotors, at least the ones I got. You cannot tighten them to the recommended torque without snapping them. 

I am using them on my brake and shift control clamps. My 5nm tork key twists them apart them like butter, so I just hand-tightened so they were good and snug.


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

just replaced a set (12) of steel rotor bolts with Ti, 28g for steel, 17g for Ti


----------



## hyperspeed (Jun 21, 2013)

Just replaced set of 12 steel rotor bolts 26.1g with ti 14.2g now I am looking to replace the caliper steel bolts with ti. Does anyone know where I can find some gold ti bolts at ?


----------

